# Girls girls girls! Part 1



## sarah_19_nz (May 25, 2013)

Full crit please... 

A couple of friends and my sister came over yesterday for a 'fun photoshoot', we do this about once or twice a year but this time was the first time I had my very own studio equipment. These are edited obviously. Let me have it! P.S I absolutely realise I have white balance issues... which of these images looks right? if any!


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 26, 2013)

crit please?... lots of viewing!


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 26, 2013)

My personal opinion is #2 has the more pleasing skin tone. She looks more tan, more healthy.

I'm not sure what you are going for so let me know if I am off base. I think the real problem here are the poses. She doesn't look very happy or comfortable in either. So if you are just testing out lighting, etc. then I guess that's not an issue. Maybe tell us more about what you are doing.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 26, 2013)

O.K well it was a bunch of my friends that came over, we did our makeup and then just had a fun shoot. I was basically just clicking while they posed themselves. I did alter the lighting for each "model" (they are not models though!) so perhaps where I got the inconsistencies. My mission today/ this week is to do a bit of research on posing models because quite honestly I haven't a clue. Thank you for your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 26, 2013)

sarah_19_nz said:


> O.K well it was a bunch of my friends that came over, we did our makeup and then just had a fun shoot. I was basically just clicking while they posed themselves. I did alter the lighting for each "model" (they are not models though!) so perhaps where I got the inconsistencies. My mission today/ this week is to do a bit of research on posing models because quite honestly I haven't a clue. Thank you for your advice, much appreciated.



Sarah, that's kinda what I thought. I think once you have someone who is comfortable in front of the camera you'll get a better sense of where you are. I feel your pain though - I really struggle with helping models pose. It's something I'm working on.


----------



## ktan7 (May 26, 2013)

I like #1 but turn down the light by 1 stop.


----------



## kathyt (May 26, 2013)

The first one has more accurate skin tones, but looks overexposed. The second one is underexposed. The poses look like she wasn't ready for the shot. There is no connection between the subject and the viewer. I would study some posing techniques and then learn about how to read skin tones. Pinterest is a great tool for poses.


----------



## compassrose (May 27, 2013)

I agree with Timothy Jinx. 

The first thing I noticed though was the catch lights in her eyes. I think her eyes really pop!


----------

